# Pocket wizard/Alien bees combo?



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 11, 2013)

Ive been reading about the AC9 from pocket wizard on their site but I seem to be just getting even more confused....I'm getting a whole mess of ABs, 2 B800s and 2 b400s and the supporting accessories. And I have heard how good Pocket wizards are from many members here and otherwise but even after reading all the info on the site I still have no idea what to buy to trigger all the lights...The lights say they have built in slaves so does that mean I don't need receivers for each light? Paul C. Buff has their own cybersync set up but I feel the PW's will be way more useful in the long run as long as I can figure out what to get and how to use them. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2013)

The built-in slave they're referring to is, I assume, the built-in optical slave.  What is it about the Cyber-sync that you feel won't be as useful.  Big Mike IIRC, uses Cyber-sync and White Lightening lights.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 11, 2013)

tirediron said:


> What is it about the Cyber-sync that you feel won't be as useful.  Big Mike IIRC, uses Cyber-sync and White Lightening lights.



To be completely honest I have no valid reason for that thought process other than it seems like a really basic set up, which translate as bad but It seems like side by side the PW's have more features, though I may be looking at the wrong PW's as well for this set up. This will be my first lighting set up and I really have no idea as to what to get or how it works in general. I read a bunch of guides online and came to the conclusion I wont really ever need more than 4 lights and most likely not over 800/ws, the Alien Bees owners seem to love them. So that's how I came up with my list and how I got to where I am at now lol...I need wise input. I'm not really into learning something then having to wait for more equipment to arrive to continue so I tend to over buy sometimes but I don't really see much of a downside to that. I am taking a lighting class next month at New Space in Portland so I'm excited for that but wanna get started messing around with it now...


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2013)

I think you can do pretty much everything with the Cyber-sync you can with the PW (depending on which one you get of course).  You mention not needing more than 800 w/s; you're aware that the AB 800 is a 320 w/s light (I will never understand WHY PCB uses that model designation system)?   I've never used anything fancier than the standard PW Plus II.  It makes the light go 'flash' which is all I want, and the Cyber Sync will do the same thing.  Not trying to sway you one way or the other, just curious about your though process.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 11, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I think you can do pretty much everything with the Cyber-sync you can with the PW (depending on which one you get of course).  You mention not needing more than 800 w/s; you're aware that the AB 800 is a 320 w/s light (I will never understand WHY PCB uses that model designation system)?   I've never used anything fancier than the standard PW Plus II.  It makes the light go 'flash' which is all I want, and the Cyber Sync will do the same thing.  Not trying to sway you one way or the other, just curious about your though process.



I actually did not realize that and actually clears some things up for me as well. Should I get B1600 to throw in there instead of a second B400 then since the B800s can step down a ways? Just in case I need more light, I will be using these outdoors for like skateboarding shoots and non action shots as well. Thank you for pointing that out I would have never notice until I got them. Also I didn't see the Cyber-Cync, Cyber commander either which is pretty much a PW Multimax equivalent.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2013)

If you're going to be doing a lot of outdoor shooting, the extra oomph of the 1600 might be beneficial, but as this isn't something I've ever shot, I'm not really familiar enough with the requirements to give you any specific advice.


----------



## Tee (Aug 11, 2013)

If you're investing in AB's then the PCB Cyber Commander is a great option.  I've used PW's and Cyber Syncs with AB's and both work great.  The good thing about cycber syncs is they are designed for AB's.  With the Cyber Commander you get a lot of control at your camera instead of having to go adjust each light.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 11, 2013)

I think I'm gonna go with the Cyberscync with the commander...Just watched a video of it looks ease to operate and less complicated than adapting PW's


----------



## Tee (Aug 11, 2013)

Not sure if you saw this link:





I rented a studio a while back that was solely AB and I had to read up on the triggers.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 11, 2013)

Ya thats pretty cool...I saw a different video but this one is better...I dig the system...


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 11, 2013)

So since you have used a similar set up Do I need receivers for each light for them to work with the commander or just one to control them all?


----------



## Designer (Aug 11, 2013)

BanditPhotographyNW said:


> So since you have used a similar set up Do I need receivers for each light for them to work with the commander or just one to control them all?



If you don't mind walking around to all of your lights to make adjustments, then they will fire with their built-in optical slave function.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 11, 2013)

I've got Alien Bee lights and Cyber Sync triggers....although, I don't have the cyber commander, I just have the basic trigger transmitter.

The basic transmitter will triger the basic recievers very well.  I have a CSRB and one CSRB+.  Most of the time, I only need one at a time.  The transmitter goes on the camera and one receiver attaches to a strobe unit.  When that unit fires, the other units will also fire via their built-in optical trigger.  It works very well in a studio location, but outdoors, or over a wider area, the optical triggers may not work well and you would need additional receivers.  

With the basic trigger transmitter, it just fires the strobes but has no other control over them.  

If you want to control the power of the lights remotely, you would need the Cyber commander, but you would also need the '+' recievers for each light.  That really starts to add up.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the help I think I can make an informed decision now...


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 12, 2013)

Even 640w/s is pretty weak for shooting outside unless the light is unmodified and/or close to the subject and that can get sketchy shooting something like skateboarding. I shoot bmx here and there for a friend. I was using 1200w/s but stepped down to 800w/s for a more portable solution. I'll be getting another higher powered pack in the future though. 

You can see some of my work at Flickr: VI?'s Photostream 

I do use speed lights on occasion, but that's in the evenings and at night where they're actually useful for more than fill and even then you can get ghosting depending on how you're shooting.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 12, 2013)

The creepiest gnome ever lives in your photo collection.....I love it...


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 12, 2013)

So maybe instead of the B1600 I should pick up one of the white lightning 3200's would that be a better option to go with the 2 b800s and the B400? It says its 1320ws


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 12, 2013)

I actually have a buddy that shoots for Transworld and Thrasher...He is very secretive and wont help me out any...Says he learned on his on I should too lol....Some peoples kids I tell ya..


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 12, 2013)

BanditPhotographyNW said:


> So maybe instead of the B1600 I should pick up one of the white lightning 3200's would that be a better option to go with the 2 b800s and the B400? It says its 1320ws



That's an option. Have you thought about how you're going to power this light if you don't have an outlet available?


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 12, 2013)

Didn't read the whole thread, but @OP,

As an owner of basic alienbees monolights, I can confirm that by "slave capability" they are referring to the feature of being able to trigger the lights with any external short burst of light (another flash).

Whenever you don't plug anything into your alienbees' PC port, they by *default *trigger whenever they detect a flash around them, using photo-sensitive sensors.



So for normal situations in a studio, like portraits, you can simply set your camera to 1/150th or whatever of a second (give a little bit of leeway above your camera's shutter sync speed), and a low ISO to block out ambient light, then trigger JUST ONE flash from your camera, and the others will automatically fire after they see the first flash. 

Often I do it so that the first/"master" flash is simply a speedlight on top of my camera, aimed backward away from the subject, at a very low power (1/32 or 1/64). This doesn't show up in the actual image, but is strong enough to trigger the alienbees. And it means I don't have to carry or rely on any wireless devices at all.


----------



## Dinardy (Aug 12, 2013)

Really helpful thread guy! Thanks! 
I have been looking into a similar system


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 12, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> Didn't read the whole thread, but @OP,
> 
> As an owner of basic alienbees monolights, I can confirm that by "slave capability" they are referring to the feature of being able to trigger the lights with any external short burst of light (another flash).
> 
> ...



Or any of the thread for that matter. OP wants to shoot skateboarding outside. That's going to kill the ability of the optical slave under full sun.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 13, 2013)

ok so to give an update here is my list please tell me if there is anything I should have I have the money right now so its not too much of an object. that said the alien bees price range and product range is where I want to be. here is the list.

B400-P B400 Pink Studio Flash$224.95 ea.1 $224.95 
 change qty
 then click
B800-G B800 Green Studio Flash$279.95 ea.2 $559.90 
 change qty
 then click

VM-UPC3-120V Vagabond Mini Lithium Short Power Cord
$5.95 ea.4 $23.80 
 change qty
 then click
VM120* Vagabond Mini Lithium 120VAC$239.95 ea.4 $959.80 
 change qty
 then click
VMB8.8A* Vagabond Mini Battery Pack$89.95 ea.2 $179.90 
 change qty
 then click
X3200/BAG White Lightning X-Series X3200 (with free WLBAG carrying bag)$549.95 ea.1 $549.95 
 change qty
 then click
CC Cyber Commander$179.95 ea.1 $179.95 
 change qty
 then click
CSRB+ CyberSync Receiver Plus (battery)$89.95 ea.4 $359.80 
 change qty
 then click
FOB47 Foldable Large Octabox (47in.) with attached speedring$169.95 ea.1 $169.95 
 change qty
 then click
HG20 20° Grid for the 7AB/R$19.95 ea.1 $19.95 
 change qty
 then click
LS3900 13-foot Heavy Duty Stand$69.95 ea.4 $279.80 
 change qty
 then click
PLM64-WFDF PLM Front Diffuser Fabric, 64in White$15.95 ea.1 $15.95 
 change qty
 then click
PLM64U-S 64-inch Parabolic Umbrella Extreme Silver with Buff Speedring


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 13, 2013)

Village Idiot said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't read the whole thread, but @OP,
> ...



The 1320 Watt second strobe should be quite capable of triggering the other slaves in sunlight, if fired near full or even half power probably.

It may require adding a little sunshade over the optical receiver cells of the slave units and possible a little reflector if the receiver is pointing the wrong way, but it will work if they are somewhat reasonably near one another and you add those things.



Also @OP: why do you have four vagabonds listed?? Firing all of your strobes at full power at once would call for 2 vagabond units only, as they are rated for 1280 total Ws of stuff plugged into each one. If you need to spread out your lights, an extension cord is a lot cheaper than 2 extra vagabonds.


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Aug 13, 2013)

Gavjenks said:


> Also @OP: why do you have four vagabonds listed?? Firing all of your strobes at full power at once would call for 2 vagabond units only, as they are rated for 1280 total Ws of stuff plugged into each one. If you need to spread out your lights, an extension cord is a lot cheaper than 2 extra vagabonds.


Well to be honest I didnt know how well they would power 2 lights but if they really will that will free up some funding for other things.thanks for pointing that out...Also I am getting a plus receiver foe each because PCB recommends it and I want them to fire flawlessly lol...Like I said in the first post I tend to over buy...But wasting isn't good either so thats why I posted the list.. Anything you would add to it?


----------

